# Double Decker Pet Stroller Reccommendation



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone have this stroller or any recommendations for a similar stroller? I'm looking for something I can use to get all of them into the vet, groomer, etc., at the same time. Just not sure how durable this looks. Last visit trying to get them all into the vet at the same time was a circus. 

If it would double as car carriers that would be a bonus as the Large Lookout we've been using isn't working out anymore. After all these years, Sophie and Annie have started to climb all over each other in it, trying to change sides, and they've been getting their legs twisted in the loops. I had to pull over the other day and untangle them and Sophie's leg. Ruby uses a soft sided Petmate carrier in the car, but it's getting old and doesn't have a shoulder strap, just a hand strap.

I also need one of the carriers to be able to hold two: a five pounder and a 12 pounder. I can't put Annie and Ruby together as Annie is not a big fan of Ruby when in close quarters.  Thanks!!!

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't have a double decker stroller, but one that holds two, and a large one for all four of mine. 
I like this one from Amazon

Amazon.com : Guardian Gear Double Decker Pet Stroller for Dogs and Cats, Grape : Pet Carrier Strollers : Pet Supplies


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Deborah. I saw that one, too, but not sure if the carriers detach to use in the car and they look so closed in. I get claustrophobia just looking at it. lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sophie said:


> Thanks, Deborah. I saw that one, too, but not sure if the carriers detach to use in the car and they look so closed in. I get claustrophobia just looking at it. lol


I don't think that the top comes off. The fabric rolls up so that they can see out. 
Does the one that you're looking at, able to use each compartment as a carrier as well? That's a great feature. From the car to the stroller without having to take them out!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, both carriers detach. I'm thinking of buying it as it's only about $50. 
I like the kittywalk, but that one is over $300!!!


----------

